# BREAKING THE BANK: What did you buy today for your Hav?



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

_*In the seemingly never-ending pursuit of preparing for the arrival of my new Hav pup, I have managed to exhaust quite the shopping list....

Started by replacing all the chain-link fence in my backyard with heavier gauge fencing due to the old fence having places that could result in attempted escapes! *_

*Tether for keeping a tight reign during house training 
*









*A little educational material
*http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007AGY21U/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

*Washable weewee pads
*http://www.ebay.com/itm/400585159310?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

*Car seat & harness
*http://www.inthecompanyofdogs.com/itemdy00.aspx?T1=D13396%20GRAP&ref=us&query=D13396

http://www.gear4dogs.com/canine-friendly-3in1-vest-harness

*Motorcycle gear* (yes, my Hav will be a Harley rider)
http://www.doggles.com/dog/eyewear/dgor-doggles_originalz

*Whew....thats all I can think of for now. I'm sure I left some things out. Man, this pup is going to be spoiled!!!!*


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Get used to spending more money on your Hav than yourself! 

For what it's worth, I did not have a good experience with washable pee pads. The reason is because Emmie couldn't distinguish them from a bath mat or area rug. I ended up putting away all bath & kitchen mats and area rugs for months, and stopped using the pee pads, and eventually my Hav stopped peeing on soft surfaces. Now I take her outside to pee/poop exclusively; I no longer have an indoor potty solution. But on rainy/wet/snowy days, I wish I could just send her to a potty patch in the bathroom to do her business. Maybe I'll try to reintroduce an indoor solution this winter but not one that utilizes pee pads.

-Jeanne-


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

MarinaGirl said:


> Get used to spending more money on your Hav than yourself!
> 
> For what it's worth, I did not have a good experience with washable pee pads. The reason is because Emmie couldn't distinguish them from a bath mat or area rug. I ended up putting away all bath & kitchen mats and area rugs for months, and stopped using the pee pads, and eventually my Hav stopped peeing on soft surfaces. Now I take her outside to pee/poop exclusively; I no longer have an indoor potty solution. But on rainy/wet/snowy days, I wish I could just send her to a potty patch in the bathroom to do her business. Maybe I'll try to reintroduce an indoor solution this winter but not one that utilizes pee pads.
> 
> -Jeanne-


Totally understandable. Without making this a potty-training thread post...I am going to move away from the washable pads, but that is what my breeder trains on so I am going to initially use them to avoid as many messes as possible. And I work 3rd shift without the possibility of coming home in the middle of my shift so I have had to create a little puppy-haven with the crate and xpen in which I will need some form of indoor potty system for him when I'm gone. I'm looking at the Ugodog...I've heard good things....but I figured I'd transition him over to that eventually....baby steps. What do you think?


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

I break the bank with regular acupuncture for Sam. Years ago my late husband used to joke that I wouldn't let him buy a new shirt, but our golden, Molly, was getting hydrotherapy.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I spend more money on Shampoos,conditioners, etc for Whimsy then I do on myself.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

whimsy said:


> I spend more money on Shampoos,conditioners, etc for Whimsy then I do on myself.


The results are fabulous !


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Breaking the bank*



whimsy said:


> I spend more money on Shampoos,conditioners, etc for Whimsy then I do on myself.


It shows, Evelyn. Whimsy always looks gorgeous!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I went online to shop for a halloween costume for Riley. I found one I liked but the price was over $50.00. I thought to myself "who in their right mind would spend that much on a dog costume." Then I saw it was sold out! But I did buy him a costume, just not that one.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That's hilarious!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ound: Oh that's only the beginning of it! I thought I wouldn't have to buy too much with #2, yea right.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi goes to the chiropractor every 6 weeks. ... And I can't BEGIN to tell you what we spend on training and trials! :roll eyes:


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

theres a dog chiropractor?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am addicted to buying custom coats, sweater and collars for my guys!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

We currently have three bags of treats right now!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Autumn themed bandana!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kicker0927 said:


> theres a dog chiropractor?


Yes, for dogs who do sports, it's pretty common to keep them "tuned up" with chiropractic. Kodi loves it, he almost falls asleep while she's working on him. She happens to be his regular vet too. Since he's there much more often for chiropractic than for the "bad stuff", he has a much more positive view of the vet's office!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I am addicted to buying custom coats, sweater and collars for my guys!


Since Kodi has a long coat, he doesn't have the "coat collection" that your guys have... but around here, we're addicted to pretty show leads. (They have pretty, matching collars, but you can't see those in all his fur! )


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm in the same boat, thought I'm just starting! I've got this HUGE list of things the puppy "needs"! 

I've also made the mistake of bringing my boys to the pet store with me to buy a couple of puppy toys...we came home with enough toys for a whole litter! At least we will have plenty of toys for switching out/toy rotation. This puppy will never be bored! LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Between my dogs and my daughter's dogs, they have so many toys we just recycle them. We give them some, then put those away and take out some other ones. I just bought a cute toy. It has a head on one end and a rear end. In between is a rope pull and it has a squeaker in the head. Kodi loves it.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

Whenever I'm in a store that also sells dog things (TJ Maxx, Homegoods) I immediately make a b-line to the pet department, always manage to find a few goodies (even if she doesn't necessarily "need" them), and THEN look for myself lol. They're our babies!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I just ordered a bunch of yummy treats on Amazon this morning and last night I ordered a Puppy Pocket www.puppypocket.storenvy.com. That was just this week! LOL Almost every time I go out, I pick up at least two toys or chewies. Now when I come home, both pups check out all the bags to find theirs lol.
Last week, I ordered about 6 Himalayan chews and before that ordered a bag of bully sticks. With a 13 week old puppy in the house, one can never have too many chewies!


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> I just ordered a bunch of yummy treats on Amazon this morning and last night I ordered a Puppy Pocket www.puppypocket.storenvy.com. That was just this week! LOL Almost every time I go out, I pick up at least two toys or chewies. Now when I come home, both pups check out all the bags to find theirs lol.
> Last week, I ordered about 6 Himalayan chews and before that ordered a bag of bully sticks. With a 13 week old puppy in the house, one can never have too many chewies!


Nice to hear how spoiled Myka and Q are. It's a good thing they can't call Colbie and tell her. She'd be jealous 
That pocket looks so cozy I want one for me!
Only thing she is getting this week is a new harness.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

ColbyBlu said:


> Nice to hear how spoiled Myka and Q are. It's a good thing they can't call Colbie and tell her. She'd be jealous
> That pocket looks so cozy I want one for me!
> Only thing she is getting this week is a new harness.


Yeah, I'm bad about spoiling them. Hubby just shakes his head lol. You just added to my list, Ron. I need to get Myka a new harness too.:faint:


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> Yeah, I'm bad about spoiling them. Hubby just shakes his head lol. You just added to my list, Ron. I need to get Myka a new harness too.:faint:


What kind of harness are you thinking of? I was looking at the sense-ation and the puppia. Not sure about the sizing as the smallest sensation still might be too large.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have a sensation. They do help with pulling on walks, but my boy does not like it. He looks at me with that sort of eye roll look when I get it out. I cant remember what size I bought but there are measurement instructions on their website. I also have several other harnesses made out of cloth etc from the TJ Maxx/Home Goods visits. Cant resist when they are on sale.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

ColbyBlu said:


> What kind of harness are you thinking of? I was looking at the sense-ation and the puppia. Not sure about the sizing as the smallest sensation still might be too large.


I went to the pet store with her yesterday (5 mins from my house) and we tried on a couple. I don't like the puppia because it goes over their head and mats the armpits. I got a step in harness that buckles on top. It's the smallest one but she can grow into it for a little while since it is adjustable. I don't remember what brand it is because she wore it out of the store so the cashier took the tag off lol. 
I had gotten Q a Sensible harness where you clip the lead in front and it didn't help much with pulling. He also has the step in harness. You just lay it on the floor, put both of their feet in either side and then pull it up and clip at the top. Myka is already used to wearing hers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ColbyBlu said:


> What kind of harness are you thinking of? I was looking at the sense-ation and the puppia. Not sure about the sizing as the smallest sensation still might be too large.


For little puppies, I think soft mesh harnesses, like the Puppia (there are other similar brands too) are best. And they DO come in tiny sizes. I'm not sure they make a Sense-ible (or Sense-ation... they are different models by the same company) small enough for young Hav puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> I had gotten Q a Sensible harness where you clip the lead in front and it didn't help much with pulling. He also has the step in harness.


The front clip harnesses won't stop pulling all by themselves, and dogs CAN learn to pull against them continually... it's just not a comfortable to pull against than a back attachment. You need to train with the front attach harnesses, and make sure that the MOMENT the dog starts to pull, you stand completely still, wait for the dog to turn on the harness (that's where this type of harness helps... a dog can just stand on his hind legs and balance against a back attachment harness!) and look back to you. then you call them back to your side and start forward again. It takes a lot of patience, and you need to reinforce the right position (not pulling) over and over again before it becomes habit. ...and puppies and young dogs get excited, in which car ALL training can go out the window. You just have to continue to be consistent.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> The front clip harnesses won't stop pulling all by themselves, and dogs CAN learn to pull against them continually... it's just not a comfortable to pull against than a back attachment. You need to train with the front attach harnesses, and make sure that the MOMENT the dog starts to pull, you stand completely still, wait for the dog to turn on the harness (that's where this type of harness helps... a dog can just stand on his hind legs and balance against a back attachment harness!) and look back to you. then you call them back to your side and start forward again. It takes a lot of patience, and you need to reinforce the right position (not pulling) over and over again before it becomes habit. ...and puppies and young dogs get excited, in which car ALL training can go out the window. You just have to continue to be consistent.


Yup, I did train him with the Sensible harness and it did kind of turn him around lol. I tried it on Myka and it's too big even made to the smallest size. Q is good on leash now except when he wants to be stubborn lol. Myka is coming along with walking on leash but she's still young so she's got a lot to learn 
The Puppia might be good if you can get one that doesn't go over the head or your dog will not fight you when you try and get his head in it! I do have a Puppia "sport" I think it's called and it clips on top. Q grew out of that one really fast so I'm waiting to see if Myka will grow into it. That harness did give Q some pit matting though, but if you shave there, it might not be an issue.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Dory said:


> Yup, I did train him with the Sensible harness and it did kind of turn him around lol. I tried it on Myka and it's too big even made to the smallest size. Q is good on leash now except when he wants to be stubborn lol. Myka is coming along with walking on leash but she's still young so she's got a lot to learn
> The Puppia might be good if you can get one that doesn't go over the head or your dog will not fight you when you try and get his head in it! I do have a Puppia "sport" I think it's called and it clips on top. Q grew out of that one really fast so I'm waiting to see if Myka will grow into it. That harness did give Q some pit matting though, but if you shave there, it might not be an issue.


The sensation and sensible are made by the same company but they offer the sensation in a micro size that is smaller then the smallest sized offered in the sensible line. Basically they are same harness except the webbing is a softer material on the sensation and it has plastic vs. metal clips.


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hope you're gonna buy him a motorcycle helmet and some doggie goggles to protect his head and eyes on the Harley! Yes, they do sell goggles for dogs. I think they're called Doggles. We also spent a bundle on our dog, starting with $2000 worth of snow and ice stoppers installed on our metal roof so Henry would not get caught in an avalanche. We never did it when our own heads were at risk but we did it for him! Not to mention the dog sitters and walkers, the vet visits, the groomers, toys and the best food of course. No expense spared on the little dog Prince! That's how it is for almost everyone on this site. Good luck with your new baby!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Other than food, treats and the very occasional new toy (he still has every toy I've ever bought him in good condition), I don't need to buy him much anymore. I did just order him a Curli harness though.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

whimsy said:


> I spend more money on Shampoos,conditioners, etc for Whimsy then I do on myself.


Me too! Bought some more shampoo, conditioner from Ziggy's. I love the Shampoo with the Brightener in it (it works great on Jack). I ran out a month ago, and I really did miss the shampoo.

I still love CC Shampoo and Conditioner because of the smell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

i think the thing I spend MOST on for Kodi these days are our lesson and entry fees!:laugh:


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Me too! Bought some more shampoo, conditioner from Ziggy's. I love the Shampoo with the Brightener in it (it works great on Jack). I ran out a month ago, and I really did miss the shampoo.
> 
> I still love CC Shampoo and Conditioner because of the smell.


Which specific CC shampoo/conditioner do you buy? Thanks!


----------

